# Hello from Sheffield



## llamasteve (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello everyone,

My daughter is very keen to get a couple of pet mice and this site was recommended to me.

From what I have read we are best off with a couple of young females. What sort of questions should we be asking to anyone selling mice? And what sort of cage or tank do you think would be best? Sorry that these are really basic questions...

By the way we are in Sheffield, so if anyone has mice or a cage for sale within reasonable distance of Sheffield please get in touch!

thanks

Stephen


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

you would be better having a trio of female mice so that if you loose one then you wont be left with one ... what type of mice do you want as there are many varieties ? ... and Hi and welcome from someone not too far away in stoke


----------



## llamasteve (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello. Thanks for the advice. It's taken 3 months to convince my wife that willingly bringing mice into the house is a good idea. I'm not sure I dare raise the stakes to 3 mice 

Are there any breeds you would recommend? They are for my daughter who will be 9. Are there certain breeds that would make better pets for kids than others?

Appreciate the advice, thanks

Stephen


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

its a case of looking at the colours and varieties about and picking one you like ... go the the national mouse club website as they have pics of the different breeds  when you decide put up a wanted add and people will let you know what they have


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, and welcome. 
I second that having a trio is definitely better than a duo. Anyhow, there's just one breed when we speak regular pet mice. As Andy says, it's a question of coat colour and varity, which is totally a personal preference. There's no difference in temper and health, that part all depends on good lineage. I'd recommend visiting some breeders nearby (bring your wifey!) and for heaven's sake please don't go buy the mice in a pet store. You never know what you bring home.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome, mice can make great pets when you get them from a good source. From a good breeder you should get a handable friendly mice. As above from a pet shop you don't know what your getting temperament and health wise.

The pale self mice tend to be bigger (especially in exhibition mice) and I find the students at work find it easyer to handle t the bigger sized mice, don't know if it's due to more to hold or if they feel less nervous of hurting them.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
good luck with your search


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

PPVallhunds said:


> Welcome, mice can make great pets when you get them from a good source. From a good breeder you should get a handable friendly mice. As above from a pet shop you don't know what your getting temperament and health wise.
> 
> The pale self mice tend to be bigger (especially in exhibition mice) and I find the students at work find it easyer to handle t the bigger sized mice, don't know if it's due to more to hold or if they feel less nervous of hurting them.


Oh, yes. Now that you mention it, I've also heard that c-diluted mice get bigger, apparently. I almost only breed c-dilutes, so I haven't really noticed.

For llamasteve: c-dilutes include the colours Siamese, Himalaya, Beige (Stone), Bone (Cream/Black eyed Cream), and Colourpoint Beige. In some cases also PEW (Pink Eyed White), but there are two kinds of PEW and only one of them is the "real" one. It requires a longer, genetic explanation.


----------

